# Audire Tenendo



## yellowcard (Mar 8, 2007)

I currently own a Audire Tenendo, haven't used it much but was wondering if anyone else is using one?


----------



## Rybaudio (May 23, 2008)

Do you have a link to this product? I've never heard of it.


----------



## yellowcard (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's one on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Audire-Tenendo-...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

I cannot find any company info, since they went out of business back in 90's.

That leaves me, I'm like the only few who actually own these?


----------

